# Enclosures for old Rockford Punch subwoofer



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I finally came by one of the old Rockford Fosgate The Punch subwoofers, model SP-412, looks to be late 80's/early 90's. Been wanting one of these woofers since watching Wayne Harris' old school videos way back when. It's a pretty mild woofer, 6mm xmax, 100w or so power handling. I was happy to see Rockford has the spec sheet online:



https://rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/library/1990/5_subwoofers/sp-412_812-ts.pdf



I plugged the parameters into WinISD and it models kind of weird. I generally only work with older subwoofers, so I'm familiar with drivers needing a decent amount of airspace. However, this woofer is modeling out to some enclosures that would make my 18" EV subwoofer blush.

WinISD wants to default it to a sealed enclosure, but it has no low end extension regardless of enclosure size. Of course it can model well in a ported enclosure, but it's massive. I'm sure people didn't used to get a whole panel van for a single 12" from this series, so I was wondering if anyone had any experience with these old Rockford subwoofers?

My Orion XTR 12's from the same era recommend a 2.5cu ft ported, so I wondered if these might be in the same ballpark. Naturally I don't expect it to flex a windshield at 20hz, but i'm wondering if it can make usable bass say into the mid 30's in a reasonable enclosure. Thanks for any memories/experience!

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a pair of 10's back in the day and we never even considered ported box back then. I think it was standard that a 10 would be in a 1.25 cuft box and a 12 would be in a 1.75 cuft box. 2.5 for a pair of 10's and 3.5 for a pair of 12's.


----------

